# Gloves?



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Do you wear gloves? If so what kind and why do you wear them?


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

For what? I wear them to move plywood, boards, etc. but gloves and power tools are a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Ditto - never around power equipment! Hauling lumber into the shop, loading the truck at the sawmill, cleaning up the shop and handling lots of odd pieces with splinters, etc. - yes, definitely.

David


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Wearing gloves around machinery is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with not wearing gloves around a lathe however there was one bowl I made that the chips coming off of it was so hot I was getting burned. I carefully wore a leather work glove until I got past the part where it was hot and then put the glove away.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

General, non-machinery based work in the shop, I typically have on disposable Nitrile gloves. Sometimes I will wear latex coated knit gloves if it is something the nitriles won't hold up to, or I need extra protection.

I like working in the shop, but I don't like having shop hands...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Pineknot_86 said:


> For what? I wear them to move plywood, boards, etc. but gloves and power tools are a disaster waiting to happen.



Cannot be said any better than that.


George


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

My assistant at work wears gloves, he'll go through at least two or three pairs a month. I never bother personally 



-T


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

I'll often wear fingerless gloves with the table saw while handling rough sawn wood or on the bandsaw. Today I had them on in the shop for five hours including drilling, circular saw use, and cutting up old oak on the table saw. 



I buy Grease Monkey gloves at Home Depot for about 10 bucks. They have velcro so you can pull them tight so there's nothing loose to catch. You keep your finger dexterity and protect your lower fingers and palm.

Since I started wearing fingerless gloves about a year ago, I enjoy not tearing up my hands and quickly notice when I don't have them on.

I was watching Charles Neal and he talked about why he wears fingerless gloves and the additional grip it gives him around the table saw, so I decided to see if it worked for me. It did.


However, I wouldn't wear gloves with fingers while operating table saws or bandsaws. But always wear them with a chainsaw,


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I will wear nytril gloves when finishing and when I expect to get solvents on my hands.

Around machinery, never.

BTW - If you are gluing things together DO NOT wear gloves. Yeah it will keep the epoxy off your fingers but when you get glue on the gloves you can't feel it. Then when you go to finish the project the ugly finger prints show up where the finish doesn't adhere.


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

For handling wood, particularly sheet goods, these seem to double my grip strength. I keep them in the car, by my stacked wood, by my sheet goods, and just about anywhere I need a cheap, but effective grip. They also last a while. At around a buck a pair, they're a bargain.


https://amzn.to/2IA1TCk


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I thought of this. It is a question that only a glove wearer can answer. 

There are many gloves that offer protection from sharp objects. The real concern with gloves is are they guaranteed not to snag? 

If the tooth of the dado on a 3 HP table saw grabs the glove, the next question to be answered is: How much of your arm is going to be pulled into the throat of the table saw?

Please guys, no gloves near rotating machinery.


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

NoThankyou said:


> I thought of this. It is a question that only a glove wearer can answer.
> 
> There are many gloves that offer protection from sharp objects. The real concern with gloves is are they guaranteed not to snag?
> 
> If the tooth of the dado on a 3 HP table saw grabs the glove, the next question to be answered is: How much of your arm is going to be pulled into the throat of the table saw?



Table saws cut you- they don't pull you into the throat plate. Unless I'm very mistaken no one has ever been dragged into a throat plate from wearing fingerless gloves.



Perhaps I'm failing to see the concern wearing fingerless gloves securely fastened and tight on the palm and lower fingers. Gloves such as I wear prevent sweaty palms, offer a secure grip on wood and push sticks, and are safer (at least for me) than bare hands.


The next time your in Home Depot put on a pair. Cinch them tight with the velcro. These are not floppy, over-sized, Mule brand work gloves.


Should I get cut by a table saw blade it will be due to my carelessness, not because I'm wearing fingerless gloves.

That's my opinion.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

No. I wear gloves is if I'm using a finish or paint, because it's too much trouble to clean my hands afterward. 

I notice that nearly everyone wears gloves these days on YouTube DIY videos. And so do baseball players, football players, golfers, everyone's wearing gloves. Always with the gloves.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I agree with everyone who warned about the dangers of gloves around power tools. Here are places where I use gloves related to woodworking:

* Leather gloves to provide better grip and avoid splinters when moving large lumber and plywood boards around the shop. Not when I am cutting the lumber.
* Leather gloves when folding and unfolding bandsaw blades. 
* Nitrile gloves while handling messy glues, especially epoxy, polyurethane, and CA. It is mostly related to preparing small turnings, such as pens. 
* Nitrile gloves while handling stains and finishes. 

There is one exception that I make with gloves and power tools: I wear nitrile gloves while applying a finish to small turnings on a lathe, like pens. Typically it is a friction polish or a CA finish. The tool rest is removed and the lathe turns slowly. If a glove sticks, it simply tears off my finger without injury.


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

gj13us said:


> No. I wear gloves is if I'm using a finish or paint, because it's too much trouble to clean my hands afterward.
> 
> I notice that nearly everyone wears gloves these days on YouTube DIY videos. And so do baseball players, football players, golfers, everyone's wearing gloves. Always with the gloves.



That's to protect their hands - it's not a fashion statement or a tribute to Michael Jackson.

I realize that many older woodworkers, of which I am one, are reluctant to try new ideas.

It wasn't that long ago when no one used dust collection, face masks, safety glasses, and hearing protection.

Now there's very few who don't realize the benefits of such measures.

Fingerless gloves are protection for the hand and will become more common as time goes on.

Let's keep up with workshop injuries as a direct result of a woodworker wearing fingerless gloves while using a table saw or bandsaw. Please post those reports.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

duplicate post


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

sgcz75b said:


> That's to protect their hands



I know. My 13 year old son plays offensive line (without gloves at this point) and says, "You have *no idea* how much it hurts my hands." I say, 'yeah, toughen-up buttercup. Ray Mansfield played with a broken thumb....' 

Of course, I myself never played football. 

My father never wore gloves. His father before him told of how winters would get so cold working on the PRR locomotives that their hands would stick to the metal. So it's my own foolish pride that keeps me from wearing gloves. :wallbash:


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Are there fingerless gloves that would be good for typing on a computer? No joke. My office is drafty and gets so cold sometimes that its gets hard to type.


----------



## sgcz75b (Mar 16, 2019)

gj13us said:


> Are there fingerless gloves that would be good for typing on a computer? No joke. My office is drafty and gets so cold sometimes that its gets hard to type.



Yes. Look at LL. Bean, REI, and other outdoor sellers. They sell wool fingerless gloves.


Here's some from Amazon.
https://amzn.to/2IR0PJr


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

gj13us said:


> Are there fingerless gloves that would be good for typing on a computer? No joke. My office is drafty and gets so cold sometimes that its gets hard to type.


Yes. 

In addition, some are designed to provide some carpal tunnel relief. Don't believe the exaggerated hype about carpal tunnel support. Some help, some don't, and each person is different. Set your expectations low.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

> And so do baseball players, football players, golfers, everyone's wearing gloves.


 They don't lose fingers, either.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

It's worse than that.



sgcz75b said:


> It wasn't that long ago when no one used dust collection, face masks, safety glasses, and hearing protection.
> 
> Now there's very few who don't realize the benefits of such measures.


I've worn ear protection for a good 30 plus years in computer rooms. Still I have to wear hearing aids from the first 5 or so years of working in computer rooms w/o ear protection and age (77). I took a few woodworking classes at a community college. These classes are usually 50% old pharts like myself needing to enhance their skills and 50% young kids looking to fill an elective course. 

Usually in the first meeting of the class, I would take out the hearing aid and tell the students that they could buy a pair at Costco for about $2000 or ear protection muffs for about $20 at HD.

About 3 weeks into the semester, I was the only one with ear protection. I had a coupon from Harbor Freight and the muffs were on sale. I bought 10 pair, about $21 total. I got to class early and put the muffs in a box with a sign, "Free but if you take one you must wear it in the shop".

It took over a month before all 10 pair were taken. Our class room was used for about 12 classes a week. 

How does it go? You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink.

As for the fingerless gloves. . . GE issued them to all wiremen that did lacing of cables for the Apollo project. I still have mine. And "No I don't wear them near rotating machinery."


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Rich, remember that those kids know everything. It is later in life that they learn. Enjoyed your post on hearing protection. 

The fellow who taught me to shoot skeet started when hearing protection was unheard of (no pun intended). He wore two powerful state-of-the art hearing aids that was available in the mid 60s.


----------



## mrbios (Aug 28, 2010)

It depends. In a "wood shop" where you are doing detailed measuring with steel rulers and protractors etc maybe not or finger-less. But for rough construction outside it it a good habit to get into (fewer *splinters *and the wasted time to remove them - fewer skin infections). I use nitril gloves for mechanical work to repel grease and *chemicals *and paint, leather for welding - mandatory, leather with nitril liner for *concrete *- mandatory. The husky velcro gloves are ok but wear very fast. I like size *XL *in nitril so I can reuse the gloves - hang them to dry out and keep baby powder. *Plumbing *Velcro to avoid contaminating the copper to be soldered. Nitril for other tasks - *drains *etc.


----------

